# Nitesiters....problems.



## dhusker (Jun 6, 2009)

This is my first post, so forgive me if it is in the wrong topic area. 
I purchased a set of Nitesiters which came after quite a long time....10 days for 1st class mail, for which I paid $5 shipping. Actual cost $1.21.

I received an incomplete order......no instructions. By trial and error, I finally got two of the dots to stick on my Taurus M-Pro. I ruined the other dots. I admit I am a rookie and not good at this sort of installation but a set of instructions would have helped.

Why didn't I ask for help? I did.......via several phone calls and emails none of which were answered. Do any of you know how to contact this company? I have the feeling that it is a one or two man operation.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My experience with them was not all that good, either.


----------



## dhusker (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks, did you ever get in contact with them?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

There is a guy that goes by the screen name Nitesiters......he works there or ownss the company or something. I can't figure out how to search by name though

http://www.handgunforum.net/member.php?u=4352 here this is the guy

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Nitesiters guy has stated that he's been posted overseas, where communications are not good.
The package the sight dots normally come in includes the instructions as part of the packaging itself, inside the cardboard backing to the plastic bubble. Those instructions are well and clearly written, and easy to follow.
(I know this because a member of this forum kindly sent me his leftovers to experiment with.)


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe someone who has the instructions could make a copy for the OP so if he decides to buy more he doesn't have to worry about messing them up again if they ship an incomplete order again to him.

It is unfortunate that the OP had a bad experiance with this company.

It is also unfortunate the guy is stationed over seas and can not perform adequate customer service. It is an excuse, all be it a poor one not to service or respond to your customers or at least have an auto response to email set up explaining the situation. Technology can be yyour friend, especially if having a person available to answer questions is not a priority in your company.

Having good and easy to understand instruction are only an advantage if you actually ionclude them with the product you ship. Or get them free from someone else. I hope nitesiter does take care of dhusker he seemed to genuinely want this product to work and tried many avenues to get it to.

RCG


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...Sorry, but mine are Gone With the Wind...er, I mean Trash.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There are videos on the web site showing how to install them.

http://www.nitesiters.com/index-2.html


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow that is a good video and not too hard to find. That should help anyone else who needs it!

Thanks

RCG


----------

